# Health Insurance



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

In 6 weeks both the DW and I will be retired and ready to hit the road. As we are not 65 yet, we must find our own health insurance. I just have to believe that over the past 5 years or so, this topic has been discussed before. Therefore, before I open up a new topic, thought someone could direct me to a prior discussion that might have be held on this forum so I can read up one what others had done. My original "search" did not find one. Thanks in advance, Larry


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry to say but I don't think there has been one, not that I can remember anyway.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You are allowed to continue whatever you have but you will have to pay for it


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

danny285 said:


> You are allowed to continue whatever you have but you will have to pay for it


only under COBRA and only for 18 months. Unless your employer offers something else.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Keep your current insurance as it will probably be the least expensive you can find, plus you won't have to qualify for a new policy, which could be a PITA if you've got existing health problems.

By the time your minimum 18 month Cobra term expires, "Obamacare" should be in place and you'll be covered at a reasonable rate.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya, got all the Corba info. Cost is just a killer. Hoping someone out there might have found the magical health insurance plan that might cost under 1k per month. We are currently looking at companies that will allow us to carry a 5k deductable to keep rates down. Becuase the DW and I are in excellent health we even considered chancing it for 3 years but my financial planner said he would shoot me. Looks like we will just need to suck it up and write those expensive checks each month. #@%$*#$%[email protected]&*#%*&$. If you have any secrets please let us know.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Got it!!!!







Move to Canada, they have wonderful healthcare for everyone and their money trades higher than America. Or you could run across the border to Mexico, get a good tan. come back across to the USA, and the current administration will pay for whatever you need.









Obamacare will take care of you. Did I really read that? Okay.... who's watching the political stuff on this forum? Where's Barney with his bullet when we need him?

Now drive safe and happy camping. Oh yea, congrats on retirement HOODSCOOP. You have a great time and hang the cost, there are no U-Hauls behind hearses anyhow.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Even though Medicare may only be 3 years away for you, and you're in good health, one big illness or injury could be catastrophic. Being on the road as a full-timer would be too much of a risk in my book. At least you'll have access to "somewhat" cheaper insurance through COBRA for half of that 3 years! Doesn't help much, but this is when you can really appreciate the portion of healthcare costs that your employer may pick up.


----------

